# Any pics of alt/pwr. st. brackets???



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

So, after 80+ hours of adjusting alternator and power steering brackets on a '71 455 and still a slight screeching, I implore anyone who has pictures of all associated brackets and spacers and all other relevant information to *PLEASE* post if you can. This is really getting on my nerves. New alternator, and two sets of belts and a thousand different angles and shims involved. Every time I try to google it, I get a three hour run-around. Anyone have any pictures? (Water pump is correct. Crankshaft and water pump pulleys line dead up). Power steering pump and alternator also look "right there", but obviously not. THANKS!!!


----------

